
Ventoy – A New Bootable USB Solution - conductor
https://www.ventoy.net/en/index.html
======
mehrdadn
Where has this been all my life! I have something in the same spirit using
GRUB, but it isn't remotely as versatile as this claims to be. You run into
all sorts of funny issues, like UEFI GRUB not being able to run some boot
loader, or like GRUB refusing to read your disk because you loaded a module
that didn't match your disk or controller, or numerous other issues. If this
works as advertised, it's amazing.

~~~
zelienople
Yeah, great idea, but it doesn't work at all. Probably just early days.

Just tried it with Win10 and current Debian ISOs. Ventoy menu comes up showing
both ISOs, but both fail to boot the same way with cryptic and meaningless
error messages. Impossible to copy the very wordy messages; may have to get
out the phone and grab an image.

Nothing in the FAQ or forums about the error. Thought it was a secure boot
issue, but same thing happens with secure boot turned off.

The documentation is, as with almost every project this century, hopelessly
inadequate, so there is not much help available. Guess I'm supposed to read
the source code, which I will do, eventually.

EDIT: tried it on two different UEFI laptops: a MacBook Air and a Lenovo core
i7. Same problem on both. Haven't tried it with legacy BIOS yet.

~~~
mehrdadn
Wow that's disappointing. It seems really bizarre for them to claim it's
tested to work if it doesn't work. Wonder what the issue might be...

------
xupybd
The QQ group is interesting. I attempted to use QQ recently but was banned
everytime. My use was legitimate I needed help from a Chinese engineer to
support an industrial automation line he built but couldn't install due to
Covid. I assumed that I wasn't supposed to use QQ outside of China. Seeing it
here makes me question that. It may have been that the engineer I was
contacting was in the middle of Wuhan.

------
anton96
This is typically the type of good and simple idea that makes me thing "But
why we didn't think about this before".

------
modinfo
It's a really great idea to store ISO images and boot them at any time.

